# Server change initiated...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

At 10:30pm central standard time, we will be down for about 25-30 minutes while our hosting company, Real Web Host, changes us over to a more robust server. This new server has about half the clients and load as the server we are currently on. This should resolve the slow speed and temporary outage issues we have been experiencing on our current server.

EDIT: The site relocation to the new server has been initiated. We are in the propagation stages now.


----------

